# Which Betta are YOU? ~Betta Game~



## JadeAngel (Jul 31, 2012)

So it's simple... go through this list and choose what applies to you.

*Primary color:* choose the month you were born in and write down the color next to your month.
*Secondary color:* Answer the questions honestly, use the color next to the FIRST "yes" answer you get. Don't answer further once you answer "yes"
*Tail Shape: *Use the first letter of your first name (your given name, not nicknames or shortened versions) and write down the tail shape.

*So, which Betta are YOU?
*_~If you want to... try to find a photo or draw a picture that matches your "you Betta" description~_

*Primary color*

January - Red
February - Purple
March - Turquoise
April - Cellophane
May - Copper
June - Opaque white
July - Black
August - Metallic green
September - Royal blue
October - Pastel
November - Orange
December -Metallic blue
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Secondary color*

Do you have a horse, a cat, AND a dog?
Yes - butterfly tail and fins, primary color + black
No- Do you have a horse?
----Yes - red tail and fins
----No- Do you have a cat?
----------- Yes - butterfly tail and fins, primary color + white
----------- No - Do you have a dog?
--------------------- Yes - mustard gas tail and fins
--------------------- No - solid colored betta
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Tail shape*

The first letter of your first name

A-B --- Veil
C-D --- Halfmoon
E-F --- Double
G-H --- Crown
I-J ----- Half sun
K-L --- Plakat
M-N --- Spade
O-P --- DT Halfmoon
Q-R --- Double
S-T --- Round
U-V --- Crowntail Plakat
W-X --- Delta
Y-Z --- EE Halfmoon​


----------



## JadeAngel (Jul 31, 2012)

I'll post mine in a separate comment.

I am a purple and white butterfly halfmoon.

and since I can't draw for my life, I found a photo (... I didn't think this color combo existed :shock


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

I am a royal blue and black butterfly round tail


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

I am a solid royal blue spade tail apparently. Bah.


----------



## RowdyBetta (Feb 1, 2013)

Lol, lets see if I did this right...
I'm a royal blue, mustard gas crowntail.

This is neat! Did you make it up?


----------



## JadeAngel (Jul 31, 2012)

RowdyBetta said:


> Lol, lets see if I did this right...
> I'm a royal blue, mustard gas crowntail.
> 
> This is neat! Did you make it up?


sounds right, and pretty :-D

My husband is a cellophane and white butterfly DT halfmoon 
and my daughter is a black and white Double tail


----------



## RowdyBetta (Feb 1, 2013)

My big sis is a royal blue mustard gas DT
My lil sis is a metallic blue mustard gas HM
Mom is a cellophane mustard gas Half sun
Dad is a solid opaque white CT


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

What a great idea! I'm a copper butterfly halfmoon! CLASSY!


----------



## bettaluver14 (Dec 15, 2012)

royal blue mustard gas tail & fins half sun :3


----------



## SunnyBettaGirl (Feb 11, 2013)

This is so cool! Now I have something new/fun to put down for Web sites that ask for a username!


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Purple and white butterfly spade


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

I love this! 

I am a Metallic green PK with red fins!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm a purple and white butterfly DT! ^_^
Mike is a royal blue butterfly spade
Zack is a solid pastel EEHM (he has a rabbit.)


----------



## RowdyBetta (Feb 1, 2013)

RowdyBetta said:


> Lol, lets see if I did this right...
> I'm a royal blue, mustard gas crowntail.
> 
> This is neat! Did you make it up?


Hehe, finally found a pic!








O.O Wow...this is me? I's perty! Lol! XD


----------



## RowdyBetta (Feb 1, 2013)

registereduser said:


> What a great idea! I'm a copper butterfly halfmoon! CLASSY!


:shock: woah, lol, you're pretty! XD


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Opaque white plakat - Image from Google


----------



## JadeAngel (Jul 31, 2012)

Skyewillow said:


> I'm a purple and white butterfly DT! ^_^
> Mike is a royal blue butterfly spade
> Zack is a solid pastel EEHM (he has a rabbit.)


We found a Z!!! 

I made the primary colors based on birthstones, but some months have repeat colors, so I went to secondary birthstones (didn't know it, but onyx is considered a birthstone for july for example)

So there is a little rhyme and reason to it ;-)

And I'm seeing photos of combinations I didn't even know existed :-D this is getting interesting!


----------



## Blue Fish (Jun 11, 2012)

I'm red, red, and did I mention red? LOL, 
I'm a red double tail with red tail and fins.


----------



## Snoeflayke (Mar 3, 2013)

I'm a pastel and white butterfly spade tail.

Google is failing me.
Which is sad, because I sound FABULOUS.


----------



## JadeAngel (Jul 31, 2012)

RowdyBetta said:


> Lol, lets see if I did this right...
> I'm a royal blue, mustard gas crowntail.
> 
> This is neat! Did you make it up?


Didn't see your question before, yes, I made it up 

I'm a stay at home mom, and my daughter is generally well behaved. So sometimes I get bored when she's busied herself playing pretend or watching a movie :lol:


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

Purple half sun (f)


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

I am a turquoise & mustard gas Plakat.


----------



## Starchild21 (Jan 12, 2013)

See if I got this right...
I'm a black and white butterfly half sun mustard gas.

and my boyfriend is a Royal blue and white butterfly mustard gas plakat.

This was fun


----------



## RowdyBetta (Feb 1, 2013)

JadeAngel said:


> Didn't see your question before, yes, I made it up
> 
> I'm a stay at home mom, and my daughter is generally well behaved. So sometimes I get bored when she's busied herself playing pretend or watching a movie :lol:


:lol: Well, I'm glad you did this! Its really fun!


----------



## JadeAngel (Jul 31, 2012)

Starchild21 said:


> See if I got this right...
> I'm a black and white butterfly half sun mustard gas.
> 
> and my boyfriend is a Royal blue and white butterfly mustard gas plakat.
> ...


You have to stop at the first "yes" answer, so you would be a black and white butterfly half sun, and your bf would be a royal blue and white butterfly plakat. Yours would be stunning :-D I love black bettas


----------



## JadeAngel (Jul 31, 2012)

RowdyBetta said:


> :lol: Well, I'm glad you did this! Its really fun!


Thanks :-D I'm glad people are having fun with it n.n


----------



## White Mage (Jan 31, 2013)

I'm a purple mustard gas halfsun


----------



## Artemis (Mar 9, 2013)

Metallic blue, butterfly tail and fins, primary color + white, plakat


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

Royal blue MG half sun...

i sound pretty. . w.


----------



## mermaid77 (Feb 24, 2013)

Turquoise Crowntail Plakat/ Mustard Gas Tail & Fins ;-)


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

Cellophane and white butterfly tail and fins.
Spade.
Closest photo I could find:


----------



## PopzTheBetta (Dec 8, 2012)

im a purple and black butterfly double tail... someone find me a pic!!!


----------



## Raincloud (Apr 10, 2013)

I am a Solid, Opaque white Crowntail Plakat....I wish I had me...


----------



## PooterFish (Dec 17, 2012)

I'm apparently an opaque white butterfly with white fins plakat. Does that just make me all white? Lol


----------



## Adnamac (Apr 18, 2013)

I'd be a black (July birth month) and white butterfly VT.


----------



## BlackStripes (May 4, 2013)

I couldn't find a photo for mine.

April - Cellphane
Cat - Butterfly Tail and fins, cellophane and white.
V - Crowntail Plakat

So.. A Plakat with butterfly design as a crowntail? Sounds nice ​


----------



## TwilightNite (Mar 3, 2011)

I'm a red and white butterfly veil-tail! 

And I found a photo! 











Not my Betta, I just when to Google lol


----------



## KoriC (Mar 19, 2013)

I'm an Orange + Mustard Gas Finned Plakat. 

That's a lot of warm colours O:


----------



## Shiverdam (May 4, 2012)

I'm a black butterfly crowntail plakat!










Oooo, pretty.

And this is my boyfriend, apparently! Solid orange crowntail.


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm a pastel and white butterfly spade tail. ^^ I can't find a picture of one though.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

I'm a royal blue and white butterfly HM!


----------



## JadeAngel (Jul 31, 2012)

lilnaugrim said:


> I'm a royal blue and white butterfly HM!


That one is pretty! :-D


----------



## Jams (Mar 27, 2013)

I am a purple and white butterfly halfsun


----------



## WolfHhowling (Apr 10, 2013)

this is supposedly me....









I think I look darn good for being a solid red halfmoon


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

iam a orange and black butterfly crowntail 

this is the best a could find


----------



## BlueBlazeSilverHeart (Feb 1, 2013)

opaque white butterfly tail and fins, primary color + white double tail COOL!^^


----------



## bettalover2000 (May 10, 2011)

I don't even think this exists. 
pastel and white butterfly crowntail plakat


----------



## JadeAngel (Jul 31, 2012)

popcorndeer said:


> iam a orange and black butterfly crowntail
> 
> this is the best a could find


I'm drooling! I want that betta! :shock:


----------

